# Egret repower



## DaddyMenace (Mar 15, 2018)

I just bought a 2012 Egret with a Mercury Optimax 175 and I'm going to repower the boat with a new Yamaha. I don't really care about going super fast, but I want to buy a good motor for resale. I'm trying to decide Yamaha 150 or 175, and whether SHO or not. My gut is regular 150 is sufficient for my needs but 175 SHO is best for resale. Thoughts?


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

The yamaha is heavier than than the Merc 150 4. You should move your batteries from under the seat to 2 up front and 1 under the console. With a maxed out load my merc 150 gets about 43. With a lighter load it will get about 47 to 48. Ive had 2 175s 2 stokes and a 150 4. The 150 works fine unless you want to go 50 all of the time.


----------



## bowersmw (Mar 3, 2011)

Make sure you fix the defective fuel vent design. The original vent will suck a lot of saltwater off the deck and into the fuel. As Jim Gardiner will tell you, the horizontal flush mount vent on the deck is "a really bad idea" 

I would suggest you get the transom fixed while repowering. Don Weed, who moderates the Mercury forums on Bass Boat Central, refused to hang a motor on my 2012 Egret until I had the transom made flat according to ABYC standards and Merc requirements. The upper bolts are just hanging out in a open air on a curved part of the transom and that is not acceptable according to Merc or Evinrude. I bet a competent Yamaha mechanic would say the same. JIM Gardiner would put the upper bolts through the flat section of the transom not the curved part as is done now. Don also insisted that I remove the 90 deg fittings on the Racor fuel filter. 

Make sure you remove the cheap B1 fuel line and replace with A1 as it should be. I would also recommend that you remove the extra splices in the fuel and oil lines near the motor. Not surprisingly the metal hose clamps were chafing through other wires in my rigging. Plus it's just shoddy rigging to splice things that don't need splicing.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2018)

You’ll never regret the extra horsepower! I’ve never heard anyone say I wish my boat went a little slower or took an extra hull length to plane. The sho 175 will have higher re sale also. JMHO


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

Regret more HP ...no.. But regret extra weight.... Yes. The 18 has no jack plate and is not designed to run with one and the stern will not draft as well. If all of the batteries are moved up front with the heavier motor its no problem. Otherwise it squats bad with a heavier motor than it was originally designed to accommodate.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

Egrets Landing said:


> Regret more HP ...no.. But regret extra weight.... Yes. The 18 has no jack plate and is not designed to run with one and the stern will not draft as well. If all of the batteries are moved up front with the heavier motor its no problem. Otherwise it squats bad with a heavier motor than it was originally designed to accommodate.


Agreed, but we are talking 6lbs different between the two! The 200 is only another couple lbs over the 175.
150/478, 175/483, 200/487. 10lbs on a boat that can handle a 175 will be an unnoticable difference.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2018)

The Optimax comes in around 430-450lbs so you’ll se a little more squat switching to any of the 3 mentioned above, but not between the 3 themselves.


----------



## DaddyMenace (Mar 15, 2018)

The optimal is lighter but it's so damned loud and smokes. Good riddance. Thanks for all the help. Next descision is which power pole?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2018)

DaddyMenace said:


> The optimal is lighter but it's so damned loud and smokes. Good riddance. Thanks for all the help. Next descision is which power pole?


Did you decide on a motor? Can’t help with power pole, have not used one in years. I use a stick type pin or push pole these days.


----------



## DaddyMenace (Mar 15, 2018)

Going with Yamaha 175 SHO.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

DaddyMenace said:


> Going with Yamaha 175 SHO.


You won’t be disappointed!


----------

